# Le bon moment ?



## Iguana7 (21 Janvier 2020)

Hello tout le monde,
J'ai une vieille barre de son et j'envisage de la remplacer. Rien de très urgent mais je m'intéresse depuis peu au HomePod.
Certains l'utilisent ils pour regarder la TV (j'ai une apple tv bien évidemment). 
L'appareil est facile d'utilisation en nomade ? (l'emmener à la salle de sport par ex)
Conseillez-vous d'attendre une prochaine version ?

Merci !


----------



## edenpulse (21 Janvier 2020)

ça ne fonctionne pas comme une enceinte bluetooth... si tu veux l'emmener en salle de sport (hormis le volume et poids un peu imposants) il te faudra une prise éléctrique et un réseau wifi pour qu'elle fonctionne.
Et comme tout en technologie : plus tu attends, mieux c'est.


----------



## Iguana7 (22 Janvier 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> ça ne fonctionne pas comme une enceinte bluetooth... si tu veux l'emmener en salle de sport (hormis le volume et poids un peu imposants) il te faudra une prise éléctrique et un réseau wifi pour qu'elle fonctionne.
> Et comme tout en technologie : plus tu attends, mieux c'est.


Tu parles du wifi mais la 4g de mon iPhone est suffisant on est d'accord ?


----------

